# Data cable pulls, EMT sleeves through walls, NO BUSHINGS !!



## TOOL_5150

I hear ya on that one - Its almost a waste of time. Theres going to be cable issues very soon, if not immediately after termination. Going to have cables shorting out, and kinked C6 cables.... waste of money.

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller

The hardest thing for me to understand as a mechanic is, why they didn't file the rough edges off and at least use tape before they got the bushings?


----------



## azsly1

when free airing cables through bar joists, drop ceilings, and things of the such, your harness should have nice 90 bends and a slight sag to them. secure them, but leave a slight sag so if someone on the other end ****s up and needs more, then can get it. it also looks that much better. when your bringing a harness through a sleeve, wrap the whole thing in tape or a zip tie and secure it somehow so that your not putting pressure in a sideways manner on the pipe. you aint movin block, but drywall will break a bit along with the thin tin insulated walls that you see in food plants.:thumbsup:


----------



## leland

With all above points coverd and agreed upon.:thumbsup:

Why in the wide world of sports do they pull this crap in tighter than a piano string?:no:

Leave some fluff. Granted,the cable is destroyed,(most are alarmests').
It's data, Blame the termination guys. Or learn the entire process. That would be better for us all.:thumbsup:


Just a thought.


----------



## JBEB

Briefly did some data work at a large retail store going up. The data folks don't know and don't care about the penetrations. They don't know what a firewall is and the "electricians" on the job didn't file the cut unistrut, data posts, or other metal hardware they cut to size and installed. As far as the owner of the data company is concerned the only issue is the cables themselves and the terminations. The business with the hardware under discussion here is is none of their concern. The data folks don't come onsite until after the concrete walls are up, the slab is pored and the customer is already bringing in equipment. I don't consider them in any way a "trade". Hope I didn't offend.


----------



## sarness

I wouldn't give you .02c for most of the low volt techs out there now. 

I've been on so many jobs were I'm fixing someone else's work and can't stand it when they won't let me make it right ($$$.) 
I've literally cut off 200+ tyrwraps from 30' of cable and replaced them with maybe 10.

I've had ceiling tiles I can't even lift with all the cables laying across them. 

Firewall penetrations? Yeah, been there, like when I come across an LV ring in a wall with two layers of 5/8" Hello?

Pull out undercounter rack, originally cables with slack so you can pull it out. New cables run from wall to port drawn tight, can't move the rack an inch now. And no room to get behind it or anything else anymore.

Same thing like you see, A-B, shortest distance, no slack, no loops, no nothing, such a joke. 

Lack of pride is more and more prevalent every job I come across.

I've gotten a bad rap with some that I take too much time to do the work. But the people that have come and checked my work complain little or not at all. Customers usually ask for me when they want additional work done. 20 years and I've had 5 call backs for something I messed up, usually something silly. 

I'm not perfect, but I'll be damned if I do junk work.


----------



## Wpgshocker

I like to use these just to hear people whining about bushings.


----------



## Satch

sarness said:


> I wouldn't give you .02c for most of the low volt techs out there now.
> 
> I've been on so many jobs were I'm fixing someone else's work and can't stand it when they won't let me make it right ($$$.)
> I've literally cut off 200+ tyrwraps from 30' of cable and replaced them with maybe 10.
> 
> I've had ceiling tiles I can't even lift with all the cables laying across them.
> 
> Firewall penetrations? Yeah, been there, like when I come across an LV ring in a wall with two layers of 5/8" Hello?
> 
> Pull out undercounter rack, originally cables with slack so you can pull it out. New cables run from wall to port drawn tight, can't move the rack an inch now. And no room to get behind it or anything else anymore.
> 
> Same thing like you see, A-B, shortest distance, no slack, no loops, no nothing, such a joke.
> 
> Lack of pride is more and more prevalent every job I come across.
> 
> I've gotten a bad rap with some that I take too much time to do the work. But the people that have come and checked my work complain little or not at all. Customers usually ask for me when they want additional work done. 20 years and I've had 5 call backs for something I messed up, usually something silly.
> 
> I'm not perfect, but I'll be damned if I do junk work.


Amen.


----------



## TQuade

I've used these before they slip inside after the pull to protect the edges


----------



## chewy

Oh ya.


----------



## Djcubinlinx

I think T&B make split bushings. I saw an add in the suppy house the other day. Probably expensive but it works.


----------



## glen1971

Djcubinlinx said:


> I think T&B make split bushings. I saw an add in the suppy house the other day. Probably expensive but it works.


6 years later I am assuming that the OP has moved on.. But....

http://www.tnb.com/ps/endeca/index.cgi?a=nav&N=3777+4332+4294943242&Ntt=


----------



## Ty Wrapp

sarness said:


> I've literally cut off 200+ tyrwraps from 30' of cable and replaced them with maybe 10.
> 
> 
> 
> .


That rates in the top 5 of my pet peeves


----------



## lortech

Cat6 is even more sensitive to bends, kinks and crushing. Cannot use zip ties need to use velcor. As for the slack,droop of cat cat between jhooks, I always assumed that was to prevent tearing/ripping of the cable in the event of a earthquake and the slack would be there to allow for tension movment from the bulding structure.


----------

